# Variablen Archiv String in Excel datei (CSV) exportieren



## HParsiegla (17 Januar 2008)

Ist es möglich String Variablen im Variablenarchiv zu Speichern?
Wenn Ja, wie?


----------



## vierlagig (17 Januar 2008)

ja, ist möglich ...

und wenn du noch erzählst mit welchem system du arbeitest, findest du sicher auch einen der dir hilft. 

bei RSView32 (bei SE auch) würd ich es mit VB machen ...


----------



## HParsiegla (17 Januar 2008)

System Simatic S7, WinCC Flexible 2007, PC Station


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Januar 2008)

schau mal hier : http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15348

Im Zweifel immer erstmal in der FAQ nachschauen ...


----------



## HParsiegla (17 Januar 2008)

ich hatte mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt,
Die Daten sollen aus einer Variablen mit dem
Format String in eine Excel Datei geschrieben werden,
bei jeder Änderung des Wertes (VariablenArchiv) mit INT oder Word
funktioniert es, jedoch als String nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Januar 2008)

Ich kann das jetzt gerade nicht ausprobieren ...

Ist deine STRING-Variable eine Anzeige-Variable ? Variablen, die nicht angezeigt werden, werden auch nicht autom. aktualisiert ...

Hast du sie in den Variablen-Parametern auf "Ständig lesen" gestellt ?

Gruß
LL


----------

